# Dead boy has "miraculous powers"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/national/par...iraculous-powers/story-e6frfkvr-1225812591048


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If my walls started leaking oil, I'd be calling in a home inspector


----------

